# Garden City- Murrells Inlet 10/15 - 10/22



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Fishing picked back up slightly before the cold snap and high winds of 10/21. Same fish as before dominate, blues and flounder with specks beginning to show more. Lots of keeper flounder in the surf and the inlet............and keeper black drum showing in the inlet......dozen and a half nice ones, on live shrimp or fresh shrimp and by fresh I mean right off last night's boat.Bait in the surf has been finger mullet, live and filleted as well as filleted pinfish.

Haven't had a nibble on artificial bloodworms. Have not seen a spot caught on rod and reel since 10/1 and only one whiting. Interesting, but I have heard a couple guys staying here are going to the surf after dark, (using head lamps) and fresh shrimp catching lots of whiting. Gonna try that tonight.

Red drum picked up. Quite a few keepers. I walked the oyster bars at low tide yesterday and picked up one keeper and a 29"er wore me out on light spinning tackle. Best battle I've had with a fish in a long, long time.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the report, heading that way soon...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

23rd and 24th not good at all.............but yesterday they turned back on............red drum, black drum, flounder, and specks...............shrimp and big finger mullet came back in the inlet.........got a 19" and 25" black drum at dead low............fresh head on shrimp, right off the boat.


----------

